# Need Graphics card for NFS "The Run"



## ghoshm21 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi, Last night i brought NFS the RUn, after installing the game, I realize that my onbord graphics card is not capable to run it in full HD mode. I have changed the 
resolution(1024X768 with low profile DirectX 10) and playing it. 
Now I am planning to buy a new graphics card under 5k to 8k,, which can play the game in full HD resolution(with high profile DirectX 11) with multiplayer. Any suggestion plz?

Thanks
Sandipan Ghosh

System config:

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

Manufacturer Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 
  Model GA-880GM-USB3 
  Total amount of system memory 8.00 GB RAM 
  System type 64-bit operating system 
  Number of processor cores 4 

Total size of hard disk(s) 423 GB

Sound Card: Creative X-Fi Extream Gamer

Graphics   
----------------------

  Display adapter type ATI Radeon HD 4250 
  Total available graphics memory 3323 MB 
        Dedicated graphics memory 512 MB 
        Dedicated system memory 0 MB 
        Shared system memory 2811 MB 
  Display adapter driver version 8.951.0.0 
  Primary monitor resolution 1920x1080 
  DirectX version DirectX 10


----------



## Cilus (Apr 29, 2012)

?You have posted the details from your OS I guess and from this I am only getting you're having G A-880GM-USB3 motherboard, 8 GB ram and 4250 graphics card and a 1080P display, probably a quad core processor

Please post the following details: 
Processor details: Exact name
Exact model of the SMPS you're having. If you're using cheap local smps that normally comes bundled with the Cabinet then you might need to change it to accommodate a standard gfx card


----------



## ghoshm21 (Apr 29, 2012)

i have AMD Phenom IIX4 995 BE processorand and Cool master 750W power supply.  I replace the one came with the cabinet with this cool master one.  Let me know if you need any more details.
regards
Sandipan


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 30, 2012)

with my 5770 i got avg 45 fps with all max. So in ur budget u should look for 6850 or 6770. Cooler master psu is nt great though.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2012)

ghoshm21 said:


> Hi, I have AMD Phenom II X4 995 BE processor and Cooler Master 700W power supply, MODEL :RS-700-PCAA-E3
> 
> thanks
> sandipan


Currently both Gigabyte HD 7770 and HD 6850 are retailing at 8.6K. Pick up the HD 6850.


----------



## ghoshm21 (May 1, 2012)

thanks for the suggestion. I brought the HD 6850.


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2012)

Which HD 6850? Hope to see some of its snaps.


----------



## dibya_kol (May 3, 2012)

enjoy ur new gpu ..


----------



## ghoshm21 (May 4, 2012)

It's SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5. I got this link which have some photo 
...
Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 1GB Video Card :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## dibya_kol (May 4, 2012)

congratulation ..


----------

